
Latency Numbers Every Programmer Should Know - zawerf
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~rcs/research/interactive_latency.html
======
zawerf
I know this has been submitted dozens of times (you can see previous
discussions if you click on past).

But the cool thing now is that the graph is broken! By that I mean that the
original color scale chosen (1n/100ns/10μs/1ms) are no longer appropriate for
visualization. Performance have improved by so many order of magnitude since
the early 2000s that the squares are now rendered as slivers so small that
it's invisible.

